# Intermittent Radio and Blinker sound



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

johnmj99 said:


> Any ideas on what I should do?


None whatsoever (although I'm not the guy to ask). I'll see if I can get some of our experts in on this.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The screen and the radio in your car are all one unit. You can try removing it and lubricating the electrical terminals with GM 12377900 or NyeGel 760G. Beyond that relatively simple and inexpensive treatment, it gets complex and/or expensive.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't think turn signals are controlled through the infotainment head unit (?). Could it be the car speakers or some component between the speakers and head unit that is faulty?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

johnmj99 said:


> Recently my 2018 Cruze LT started having audio problems. Sometimes when I hit a bump the sound (including turn signal sound) will go out, and then it will come back on either randomly or when I hit a bump again. Also, if I tap above the touch screen on the dash, sometimes that will make it come back on. Any ideas on what I should do?


It is possible that you have a blown or disconnected left front speaker. Turn all your music to that one speaker using the radio controls and see if it plays music. All the chimes and blinker noises come out of that speaker. If so, take the door panel off and check the speaker connections.
I wanted to attach a How-To: to remove the panel, but there isn't one. If you do this, please consider taking pictures as you go and write one.

*How-To: Write a Tutorial*


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

marmalou said:


> I don't think turn signals are controlled through the infotainment head unit (?). Could it be the car speakers or some component between the speakers and head unit that is faulty?


They aren't controlled by the infotainment/radio, but the radio generates the chime and turn signal sounds and plays them thought left front speaker


----------

